# 분위기가 있다



## Ladymeri

Hello everyone 

What does 분위기가 있다 mean when it is used with the name of a person?


----------



## Yong Jo

In general, it may not be used with a person's name. It may mean "look nice".


----------



## mink-shin

Yong Jo said:


> In general, it may not be used with a person's name. It may mean "look nice".



I would use it with a person's name.

I would say like this if I felt A has an aura, the same or a similar one with which I could feel from B.
_
'A에게서 B 분위기가 있더라.'_


----------



## Ladymeri

Thank you everyone


----------

